#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Adobe Acquired Magento for $1.68 Billion to Penetrate E-Commerce Industry

## Beacon

This is something really really interesting journey that we all can learn from Magento, If you are an IT enthusiastic and passionate about ecommerce then you might heard about the story of magento and their humble beginning in early 2008 by Roy Rubin and their first release. Now that, E commerce open source giant Magento is ready to acquired by Adobe System Inc for $1.68 Billion to target the digital and ecommerce industry  :Smile:  

Sounds like a good deal  :Smile:

----------

